
Roll over Einstein: meet Weinstein (2013) - mpweiher
https://www.theguardian.com/science/blog/2013/may/23/roll-over-einstein-meet-weinstein
======
whatshisface
> _He says his theory does not have the asymmetry associated with the Standard
> Model. The reason we cannot easily detect the dark matter is that, in the
> observerse, when space is relatively flat, the left-handed and right-handed
> spaces would become disconnected and the two sides would not be aware of
> each other._

With this tiny drip of information about the theory, I might speculate why it
might turn out to not be experimentally supported. Dark matter is known to not
interact with itself very much (it doesn't clump up like regular matter but
rather forms halos) which would tend to indicate that it's not a mirror
universe with symmetric laws of physics.

Edit: If we still haven't seen a preprint (the title was edited to say that
the article was from 2013), then it may have not faired well after someone
that knew a lot about experiments reviewed it. I'm curious to see what
happened.

------
blhack
Just to add a detail that might be relevant to this audience. Eric Weinstein
is currently the managing director of Thiel Capital.

~~~
yodsanklai
I wonder how many bright minds like him are lost to the financial industry.

~~~
jkuria
A lot. According to Steven Pinker, when many get their first taste of the
politics rife in academia, they conclude: I think I prefer to make some money!
And thereafter dedicate their big brains to finding ways to shave off a
fraction of a second in placing trades for hedge funds!

~~~
peterburkimsher
+1 It's not the lure of wealth, but the infighting (relational politics)
within academia that push people out.

------
paulpauper
_David Kaplan, a particle theorist at Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore,
has seen and discussed some of Weinstein 's ideas with him. On the plus side,
Kaplan says it is "phenomenal" that someone coming from outside academia could
put together something so coherent. "There are many people who come from the
outside with crazy theories, but they are not serious. Eric is serious."_

How is having a PHD in math from Harvard 'not academia'?

~~~
cygx
Because he's no longer a working scientist, but an economist.

------
dmix
Of note, the position held by Marcus du Sautoy as "Simonyi professor of the
public understanding of science" was created by donation from an ex-Microsoft
programmer Charles Simonyi. Du Sautoy is responsible from helping get this
exposure via Weinstein's presentation at Oxford. This role at Oxford is great
idea...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simonyi_Professor_for_the_Publ...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simonyi_Professor_for_the_Public_Understanding_of_Science)

------
cygx
See also [https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23632-how-to-test-
wei...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23632-how-to-test-weinsteins-
provocative-theory-of-everything) and
[https://motls.blogspot.de/2017/11/weinsteins-view-on-
quanta-...](https://motls.blogspot.de/2017/11/weinsteins-view-on-quanta-
geometry-is.html)

------
arikr
Highly recommend Eric's episode on the Tim Ferriss podcast
[https://tim.blog/2016/01/13/eric-
weinstein/](https://tim.blog/2016/01/13/eric-weinstein/)

~~~
vm
Related, here is a simple 10 minute video by Weinstein where he gives a nice
framework of his approach and its significance on how we approach science:
[http://bigthink.com/videos/eric-weinstein-after-einstein-
we-...](http://bigthink.com/videos/eric-weinstein-after-einstein-we-stopped-
believing-in-lone-genius-is-it-time-to-believe-again)

------
devnonymous
Interesting but please add the 2013 tag. I wonder what happened of this
theory?

~~~
_delirium
The article says that "Weinstein plans to put a manuscript on the Arxiv
preprint server", but as far as I can tell, he hasn't done so yet. Hard for
anyone to really evaluate it unless he takes that step.

~~~
paulpauper
probably because when he began it write it down fully, he realized it wouldn't
work or was incomplete. All he had was a hunch

------
rapsey
He was on JRE podcast:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMzjEaNFbAk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMzjEaNFbAk)

------
grenoire
Is this like a Wario to Mario situation going on here?

------
dajohnson89
Isn't the idiom "Move over", not "Roll over"?

~~~
dmix
Agreed, I thought that was a strange choice of words as well. I just assumed
it was some sort of popular British-ism. "Roll over" implies some sort of
subjugation, as an animal rolling over in a submissive stance. Rather than
"moving over" being something taking new precedence in ranking, as a
progression to the next step.

~~~
lostlogin
It’s an alarming headline when Weinstein is a name that’s been in the news a
lot lately.

~~~
dmix
It was written in 2013, so that couldn't have been a (useful) motivation by
the author...

